# Tpping first class car attendant on Acela Express



## MARC Rider (Jan 12, 2012)

Is it customary to tip the attendant in the First Class car on the Acela Express? If so, how much?


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really. All tips are always appreciated, but, unless something special is done for you (luggage porterage, a wake-up, etc.) there is no need to tip for routine services included in the ticket.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2012)

I did, the attendant was great so I gave her a $20 from my wife and I (WAS all the way to BOS).


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue Marble Travel said:


> Not really. All tips are always appreciated, but, unless something special is done for you (luggage porterage, a wake-up, etc.) there is no need to tip for routine services included in the ticket.



While this may be true in France, it is not the prevailing custom on AE FC. Most people tip the attendant, especially if service is even half-way decent. For a WAS - NYP run I'll tip $20.00 if the service is good, less if the service is only half-way decent.


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Jan 12, 2012)

Dunno. My comment has nothing to do with France: I am American, a former Amtrak LSA, and I used to work that job a lifetime ago, when the trains were still Metroliners. And I still ride, and (of course, out of curiosity) watch what goes on. Just saying from experience: most riders don't tip. Of course, most riders don't go from DC to Boston! DC to NY, PHL to NY, DC to PHL... many Acela riders aren't on the train for very long. Not much you can do (as an SA) to earn a tip. But, clearly, the other commentators are generous guys, and there is nothing wrong with that! If you have the funds, why not spread them around 



The Davy Crockett said:


> Blue Marble Travel said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. All tips are always appreciated, but, unless something special is done for you (luggage porterage, a wake-up, etc.) there is no need to tip for routine services included in the ticket.
> ...


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 12, 2012)

I tip the attendant $5 on trip from NYP to BOS or WAS.


----------



## amamba (Jan 12, 2012)

MARC Rider said:


> Is it customary to tip the attendant in the First Class car on the Acela Express? If so, how much?


Yes, it is customary to tip. I ride this route fairly often and I generally use my AGR points on upgrade coupons so I can ride FC, as it is hard for me to find the time to go on LD trips.

I normally tip around $5 - $10 between BOS - NYP and BOS - PHL. Last year I did 6 acela roundtrips in FC.

From my casual observations, about 50-66% of the riders do hand a small tip to the attendant when de-training. There are some crews that like to pass out chocolates/mints with a tray with a glass filled with money as they approach NYP & BOS, but I always prefer to physically hand the tip to the attendant when stepping off the train at my destination.


----------



## amamba (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue Marble Travel said:


> Dunno. My comment has nothing to do with France: I am American, a former Amtrak LSA, and I used to work that job a lifetime ago, when the trains were still Metroliners. And I still ride, and (of course, out of curiosity) watch what goes on. Just saying from experience: most riders don't tip. Of course, most riders don't go from DC to Boston! DC to NY, PHL to NY, DC to PHL... many Acela riders aren't on the train for very long. Not much you can do (as an SA) to earn a tip. But, clearly, the other commentators are generous guys, and there is nothing wrong with that! If you have the funds, why not spread them around


There is lots the FC attendants do for their tip! The tip goes up when my bourbon glass remains full. They also serve meals and hand out newspapers. Some crews are better than others, but overall, I have found the FC service to be better than that on my extremely limited LD/sleeper experience.


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2012)

I normally do not tip the FC attendant on Acelas. Acela is like a plane ride and I don't tip the flight attendant in First Class on flights either, in the US or anywhere else in the world.

OTOH on LD Sleepers I almost always tip the SCA quite handsomely, depending on the services provided of course.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never tipped a flight attendant.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 12, 2012)

I tipped on my rt WAS to BOS Acela trip. I was served 2 meals and drinks each way. We had great service.


----------



## benjibear (Jan 12, 2012)

For as much as they get for Acela 1st class, a tip should be optional. If there was exceptional service, a tip would be good but if it is just acceptable service, I probably wouldn't tip. I tipped a red cap in Boston but I felt he did an exceptional job.

I guess I am not big on tipping in general. I don't feel obligated to tip 15% at a restaurant no matter what the service was like.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I guess I am not big on tipping in general. I don't feel obligated to tip 15% at a restaurant no matter what the service was like.


You do realize that waiter/waitresses rely on tips for easily half their salary? Most restaurants pay far below the minimum wage set by the Fed, because the waiter/waitress earns money via their tips.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2012)

I generally tip something in First Class, but it does depend heavily on the service; and there have been times where I didn't tip at all. I've even told one attendant that they only reason that I gave a tip was because of them, because their partner didn't earn it. Yes, I know that they still split the tip. But I hope that at least it encourages the good one to stay good by doing that.

But if both are bad, I tip nothing. If service was at least adequate, or again if one was good and the other not, I'll tip something. To the crews that make sure my wine glass never goes empty, and there are crews that do so, they get an handsome tip.


----------



## benjibear (Jan 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am not big on tipping in general. I don't feel obligated to tip 15% at a restaurant no matter what the service was like.
> ...




I do relaize that but I don't think all the waiter/waitress always realize that they need to work for the tips. I just don't feel I need to pay 15% on top of my bill if I get bad service. Exceptional services, like I had last week, will get a a decent tip which last week I gave 30% because whe was right on top of things and the restaurant was packed. I have been in empty restaurants where I can't even get my drink refilled.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am not big on tipping in general. I don't feel obligated to tip 15% at a restaurant no matter what the service was like.
> ...


Some waiters/waitresses will chase after someone who doesn't tip... That's pretty much their paycheck!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue Marble Travel said:


> Dunno. My comment has nothing to do with France: I am American, a former Amtrak LSA, and I used to work that job a lifetime ago, when the trains were still Metroliners. And I still ride, and (of course, out of curiosity) watch what goes on. Just saying from experience: most riders don't tip. Of course, most riders don't go from DC to Boston! DC to NY, PHL to NY, DC to PHL... many Acela riders aren't on the train for very long. Not much you can do (as an SA) to earn a tip. But, clearly, the other commentators are generous guys, and there is nothing wrong with that! If you have the funds, why not spread them around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize your location says your from Paris, France?? That's where we got France from. I also thought you were from Paris.

But to add to this I travel PHL-RTE or BOS and tip $20. They work their rear ends off! They never get the words "Thank You". I feel I'm the only one who says it. Not saying anyone on here doesn't say "Thank You". But I'm sure it means a lot to them. It's normally just me and I tip that amount above. My service always gets better and better!


----------



## John (Mar 20, 2012)

AlanB said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am not big on tipping in general. I don't feel obligated to tip 15% at a restaurant no matter what the service was like.
> ...


That is exactly right, and provides a good rationale for NOT tipping on Amtrak. These people are paid quite well given the skill level required for the work, and get sweet benefits to boot. When they provide good service, they're simply doing what they're paid to do--their job.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2012)

Alan's comments were directed at restaurants, not Amtrak.

Anyone that provides me that kind of personal service gets tipped, regardless of their pay and benefits.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 20, 2012)

John said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > benjibear said:
> ...





Ryan said:


> Alan's comments were directed at restaurants, not Amtrak.


As noted by Ryan, John, my comments were directed at not tipping in a restaurant. However, since you chose to misread what I wrote, it most certainly is *NOT* an argument for *NOT* tipping on Amtrak.

A First Class attendant on Acela must show up at least 1 hour before the train's departure to get ready and then spends nearly 8 hours working from one end of the line to the other end on a moving, bouncing train. Then that attendant, depending on the time of day either spends the night in a hotel room far from home & loved ones before returning the next day or they get about 2 hours off and then work another 8 hour shift back home.

I don't know of any waiters/waitresses working in a restaurant that work that many hours in a day, on a moving/bouncing train with no bus boys and no bar tender. I know of no waiter/waitresses that don't go home at the end of their work day. And I know of no waiter/waitresses who are responsible for the safety of their customers and have to receive evacuation & emergency training.

So yes, the Amtrak workers do get paid more than a traditional waiter/waitress, but they also work a much longer day under more difficult conditions. So at least IMHO, if those first class attendants are at least trying to serve me properly and not hiding from me, then they are deserving of a couple of extra bucks for that effort.


----------



## jis (Mar 21, 2012)

But all that is true of airline steward and stewardesses too, and not too many people tip any of them in first class or any class. It is just because of different traditions in the two modes I suppose.


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Mar 21, 2012)

As a former LSA (who has also worked in OBS for 4 other railroads) I can't say the job is the worst out there. Yeah, sure, you're on a moving train. Well, that's better than being radiated in a tube in the sky. And for many of us, it's better than being in an office cubicle. And, yes, you spend nights away. But you also spend a lot of days at home, and get to pick your kids up from school.

I don't think on board service people are to be either pitied nor envied. Yes, it's hard work. But it's well-compensated for what it is. I don't think any Amtrak passenger should feel s/he needs to supplement the income of the person who serves him. If you're well-off, and the money means nothing to you, well, sure, give it to me! But I'm paid for my work. So, how 'bout tipping?

I was always grateful for tips on the Metroliner (that's how long ago I was out there




)... but I can't say I ever expected them, and I found them borderline strange from passengers for whom I was called upon to do little or nothing.

Note that there is a contrast to be drawn here with the Train Attendants, especially in the sleepers.

(A) they are less well-paid, or at least that was the case in my day. And part of the company's rationale was, precisely, that they would get tips.

(B) A large part of the job is availability (being present, or at least findable, when a passenger needs or wants something). Another large part is cleanliness (as in, keeping the passenger environment clean).

As all regular riders know, these are both things that are hard to supervise for, but which make a very large difference in the travel experience. Rewarding them with a tip is excellent positive reinforcement.

I never felt it odd to be tipped after a good sleeper run, and was indeed disappointed when I wasn't. Coach attendants receive very few tips, and their passengers are not generally of an economic station to be throwing money about... but a single dollar, with a "thanks for keeping the car so clean," can really brighten someone's day. Frankly, even the praise without the dollar does most of the same thing. But words are less empty with the $ tacked on.

In my opinion, tipping should not be an obligation. It should be a "thank you for doing your job so well — it made a difference to me."


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2012)

Blue Marble Travel said:


> In my opinion, tipping should not be an obligation. It should be a "thank you for doing your job so well — it made a difference to me."


To be clear, I'm not suggesting that tipping should be an obligation. If you didn't get decent service you have no call to tip that attendant at all. But the fact that someone is well paid should also not be a reason to not tip them if they've done a good job at tending to your wants & needs.


----------



## Blue Marble Travel (Mar 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Blue Marble Travel said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, tipping should not be an obligation. It should be a "thank you for doing your job so well — it made a difference to me."
> ...


Yes, I certainly agree with that!


----------



## Suzaku (May 18, 2013)

I am offended when the Acela FC attendants line up at the end of the line and wait for their tips. It's a ridiculous practice that Amtrak should stop immediately. These are union workers who earn handsome salaries for the work.


----------



## dlagrua (May 18, 2013)

I read all the posts here and try to consider all sides of the argument. On tipping, yes the bulk of the pay for waiters in restaurants comes from the tip. Waiters in restaurants in the NYC area are paid something like a $5.00 /hr. wage. The bulk of their income is from tips. On Amtrak FSA'S and SCA'S make most of their income from their salary. Tips represent their bonus but if they gave you good service; in my view they deserve a thank you in the way of tip.

If you can afford a first class Acela ticket (roughly $500 R/T from NJ to WAS), then you can certainly afford a $5 or $10 tip.


----------



## Acela150 (May 18, 2013)

Suzaku said:


> I am offended when the Acela FC attendants line up at the end of the line and wait for their tips. It's a ridiculous practice that Amtrak should stop immediately. These are union workers who earn handsome salaries for the work.


Incorrect. The LSA's are NOT union workers. They work hard and deserve tips.



dlagrua said:


> I read all the posts here and try to consider all sides of the argument. On tipping, yes the bulk of the pay for waiters in restaurants comes from the tip. Waiters in restaurants in the NYC area are paid something like a $5.00 /hr. wage. The bulk of their income is from tips. On Amtrak FSA'S and SCA'S make most of their income from their salary. Tips represent their bonus but if they gave you good service; in my view they deserve a thank you in the way of tip.If you can afford a first class Acela ticket (roughly $500 R/T from NJ to WAS), then you can certainly afford a $5 or $10 tip.


LSA's and SCA's make most of their income from a paycheck. The tip is just a bonus.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 18, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> Suzaku said:
> 
> 
> > I am offended when the Acela FC attendants line up at the end of the line and wait for their tips. It's a ridiculous practice that Amtrak should stop immediately. These are union workers who earn handsome salaries for the work.
> ...


The LSA's are union workers.


----------



## Acela150 (May 18, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Suzaku said:
> ...


Hmmm. I never see it mentioned on the Careers page of Amtrak. I've seen it mentioned on Conductor and Engineer posts.


----------



## AlanB (May 18, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


All OBS are union workers. In fact, I believe that all non-management positions at Amtrak are unionized. There are various unions involved, depending on the craft. But again, all are union workers.


----------

